# Surge Killa Manila Killa II



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

@SHalester Thanks for the Wow Reaction!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm shocked -- shocked I tell you -- to see that the OP still has been unable to do anything but drive for Uber.


----------



## Tenderloin (Sep 5, 2016)

In a statement, Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi said he was “deeply saddened by this news.”


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Thanks for the Wow Reaction!


I live to serve.


----------



## BadYota (Aug 7, 2019)

Lol @Ian Richard Markham doesn't care about curfews! He's already bald, how can it get worse?! 
Honestly, somebody has to give a ride to the nurses out there without cars.

This virus is still hardly as deadly as others so far! Oh wait, did 80,000 already die of the flu last year?! Get those facts outa here! We gotta agenda to push here! Heil the government!


----------

